# Lamb Leg Roast-boneless



## larry maddock (Dec 12, 2009)

its out of the freezer and will be sunday dinner...

i purchased at aldi's ----its 3 lbs...

i have been reading many posts in lamb section...
i havent found any calling it a roast...
is this  normal leg of lamb thats boneless???

do you think its half of a boneless leg of lamb???

i will take the advice of the members here and turn off the element 
and  slightly vent smoker at 140f----

i will have to "mother " this temp

i will use my R O S E---thats Royal Oak Smoker Electric...

this will be my 3rd time smoking in rose--
1st time at cooler weather temps--news says sunday should be 44f...

dudes
140f seems scary to me.....
BUT 
i trust yall


----------



## meateater (Dec 12, 2009)

I pulled mine at 140* and let it rest, dont know what it climbed to but ate it all and stillllllllll heereeeeeeeeee!!! Tik Tik Tikkkkkkk! Just kidding.


----------



## ronp (Dec 12, 2009)

I do mine at 225' until 120' -130' and it is great. That is on the rare side but you can always nuke it gently with some aujus to where you want it and still keep it tender and juicy.


----------



## got14u (Dec 12, 2009)

I am not sure what to tell ya for advice as I have never done one with out the bone in. I'm sure Rivet will see this and be along soon. He is the lamb lovin goat cookin fella around here. good luck tho !


----------



## larry maddock (Dec 14, 2009)

DUDES AND DUDETTES,

 I fired up ROSE -SUN AM...
I loaded with A FATTY-4 CHICK BREASTS--3 LB BONELESS LEG OF LAMB...
i put 5 slits in roast and put small amount of powdered garlic in slits

i took the lamb out of rose at 138-142f
and put in covered tupperware bowl for a hour...

when i sliced--it was still a little pink for me--
nuked it for 45 seconds--pink gone from 3/4" slice...

OMG _ OMG _OMG------
this is great


----------



## rivet (Dec 14, 2009)

Looks like you got it right, bud! Mrs Rivet and I prefer ours cooked to 145-150 internal. The bone-in ones still have a light shade of pink around the bone which is just right.

Glad you liked it, and now you know just how darn good that stuff is!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 14, 2009)

We love the lamb here in this household. I'm glad you found out how good it really can be too. I like to take mine to about 140 also and it turns out med rare and just the way we like it here.


----------

